# Lighting= melt?



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I`ve just increased my lighting from just over 1wpg to 3wpg. Could this cause my crypts to melt?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

In my Humble opinion. YES!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It probably will. If you start to see signs of melt I highly recommend that you take some scissors and cut off all of the leaves. Your plant will grow back, especially if it's established and you're not disturbing the root system. Putting a fertilizer tab near it now is a good idea too.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Any change in environment can result in a leaf drop. It is merely your plants adapting to the new factor(s).


----------

